# Hardcore extreme peptides  and king peptides



## Dbolitarian (Apr 21, 2014)

Any experience with these guys? I'm looking around for some aromasin.... Clen... T3.... Nova... Caber. And or prami.... I'm trying to find reviews but shit.. Everything seems hit or miss.... I'm not exactly worried about pricing.. I just don't wanna get fuxked on bunk shyt...
EP they say its a fail on aroma...
I've heard good things on hardcore extreme... 
But king? Not so sure here..
for some reason I don't trust GWP.. Never signed up and boom I get emails out of my ass. Assuming they scored a email list from someone.... However... I've also heard good and bad things here.. So.... 
Any advice brothers?


----------



## 11Bravo (Apr 21, 2014)

The last cialis I got from GWP sucked.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 21, 2014)

Don't care about price then go to irondragon. Always on point with stane.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 21, 2014)

Iron dragon huh. I'll check that out and do some research


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 21, 2014)

Pm me the web link? If that's allowed anyway.


----------

